# Two murdered women dumped at Bolivar store



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/neighborhood/b...d-on-Bolivar-Peninsula-5297364.php?cmpid=hpbn


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

not good


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Meth


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Any missing Madi Gras revelers?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Hookers?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Something strange about the drivers story.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> Something strange about the drivers story.


What?


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

Pasadena1944 said:


> What?


"As I was approaching the dumpster, I saw bodies laid out," he said. "I couldn't tell if they were men or women."
He said one body was lying face down and the other on its side. Both were wearing pants.
The clerk arrived and the driver asked her to come to the dumpster.
"I knew they were bodies and I knew they were dead," he said. "I got the woman out of the store to make sure we were both seeing the same thing."


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

How is seeing 2 bodies next to a dumpster and telling the store clerk something strange? You want him to try and revive them or something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Remember that girl years back at crystal beach? Scary stuff


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

What is our world coming too? They were somebody's kin/loveones. 

Hope the PD gets to the bottom of this.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

They were both 24 years old and from Houston. Authorities looking for Kia Sorento with paper plates. Possible car jacking?

BTW, real classy slandering the victims.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> How is seeing 2 bodies next to a dumpster and telling the store clerk something strange? You want him to try and revive them or something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because,,, why in the heck wouldnt you immediately call the police ? why would you want to go get someone to confirm what you are seeing ? probably just the way it was worded but pretty strange reaction to pulling up on 2 bodies...,,,


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Not to mention the delivery of just two special cases of beer? The whole story just has a strange ring to it.
Doesn't really matter what we think though...if it's truly strange I'm sure the cops will pick up on it.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

surfnturf said:


> They were both 24 years old and from Houston. Authorities looking for Kia Sorento with paper plates. Possible car jacking?
> 
> BTW, real classy slandering the victims.


If you are talking about my post you are mistaken. I was only wondering out loud. Lots of serial killers picked up prostitutes and dumped the bodies at isolated (semi) places.

More info.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/n...ula/-/1735978/24869378/-/sls82az/-/index.html


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Deputies have identified the two Houston women as Britney Cosby and Crystal Jackson. Investigators say both victims are 24 years old and from Houston, and they believe the women were dating. They had each others name tattooed on their bodies.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Word is the victims car was seen by a ferry worker and on surveillance footage from last night. Suspect being a black male.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

So many crazy violent people out there. Prayers sent for the girl's family.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

SAd situation all around... Hope they find who did this.


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> *Not to mention the delivery of just two special cases of beer*? The whole story just has a strange ring to it.
> Doesn't really matter what we think though...if it's truly strange I'm sure the cops will pick up on it.


Its called customer service. Those 2 cases were ordered special and the company made a special delivery.I am sure some electricians don't know what that is.:headknock


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I am in charge of all of our liquor at the hotel I work at. If I order 1 bottle of liquor or 1 case of beer, you bet they will deliver that, even if it is only that. That's not suspicious, customer service right there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

X2 If you order 1 case of beer or 20 cases of beer. They bring it to you. Prayers got out to the victims loved ones.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Bobby your post insinuating that "some" electricians, in other words me, don't understand customer service was uncalled for. 
My post was to say that the story sounds strange and others here agree.
I don't know you and you don't know me but it seems you gain pleasure from talking trash on my post.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

mstrelectricman said:


> Bobby your post insinuating that "some" electricians, in other words me, don't understand customer service was uncalled for.
> My post was to say that the story sounds strange and others here agree.
> I don't know you and you don't know me but it seems you gain pleasure from talking trash on my post.


I thought the same thing. That comment was uncalled for and not necessary.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Bigguns. I hope Bobby can get to feeling better.
My Grandmother told me that meanness is a sure sign of the presence of the devil.
I'll pray and ask the almighty to help him. I'll also pray for these girls souls and family.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> I thought the same thing. That comment was uncalled for and not necessary.


Me too. Saltwater4life did a much more diplomatic job of explaining it to those of us not in the industry. The two cases jumped out at me too. I didn't realize they'd run a truck for just two cases.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

mrau said:


> Me too. Saltwater4life did a much more diplomatic job of explaining it to those of us not in the industry. The two cases jumped out at me too. I didn't realize they'd run a truck for just two cases.


That's what I thought regarding the fuel burn for a small amount and you're praise of S4L's comments.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I thought the whole story was weird too, the two cases of beer, getting the lady to look at it too before calling cop. I just didn't say nothin cause it really wasn't my business and the story needed time to materialize. 
Bobby has always been a jerk. I think he quit makin pens cause he couldn't get wood.

Biggie:whiteshee


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow, 2 women are found dead in Bolivar where they were dumped. Bobby lives right there. Very, very close to home. Cut it out. Two daughters are dead.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

Today everyone has a cell phone. After a quick check to see if they were dead or alive without disturbing anything why werenâ€™t the police called as soon as the bodies were found?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> Bobby your post insinuating that "some" electricians, in other words me, don't understand customer service was uncalled for.
> My post was to say that the story sounds strange and others here agree.
> I don't know you and you don't know me but it seems you gain pleasure from talking trash on my post.


I was thinking about a electrician here on Boliver when I wrote that. I was just messing with you. I see now that you can mess with other peoples posts and its ok but you can't take it when they mess with you. Sorry if I hit a nerve with that customer service thing. I will see that I BABY you from now on.

Biggie your one to be talking. "Pot calling the kettle black".


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Found a body once many years ago in Baton Rouge. Cops said about two days deceased. For me, the body didn't look like I'd expect it to. Torso sorta flattened out, arms twisted unnaturally, hair all messed up. Didn't look like a human sleeping or anything. It was disturbing and I suppose I was in a bit of shock or something. Took a minute to process what I was seeing and call police. I don't find the truck drivers reaction suspicious at all, given my own reaction to seeing a similar thing. God bless the victims and the families. And the delivery driver too, it might have shook him up pretty badly.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> I thought the whole story was weird too, the two cases of beer, getting the lady to look at it too before calling cop. I just didn't say nothin cause it really wasn't my business and the story needed time to materialize.
> Bobby has always been a jerk. *I think he quit makin pens cause he couldn't get wood.*
> 
> Biggie:whiteshee


I haven't quit making pens. I just can't do them now because of a medical condition. I still have lots of wood. But unlike you I like women instead of men.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

If one of these girls were ur daughter would U little Boy's be talking about frickin wood--GROW UP!--Get a ROOM! By ur selves.--No respect.

If anyone has info-------this would help find the POS no feeling folks killing all over the state with no regard for life at all.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Swampus said:


> If one of these girls were ur daughter would U little Boy's be talking about frickin wood--GROW UP!--Get a ROOM! By ur selves.--No respect.
> 
> No kidding!! Grow up!


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

a little progress...

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...vehicle-of-slain-woman-5302420.php?cmpid=hpts


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

A few years back 2 girls known to be dating were shot in the back of the head and left for dead. One survived and gave a description of the killer. He has still not been found. Could be connected.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

No it is not connected to the Portland case, the suspect in that case is known and currently in Prison in Arizona.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

So he murders two women, drives to Galveston, crosses the ferry, then dumps the bodies out in the open behind a convenience store? Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> So he murders two women, drives to Galveston, crosses the ferry, then dumps the bodies out in the open behind a convenience store? Doesn't make any sense.


That convenience store is in a relatively isolated place.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> That convenience store is in a relatively isolated place.


So are thousands of places in the Houston area. Maybe he was on some heavy drugs. Or just as dumb as a drawer full of hammers.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

As I read, they were at Mardi Gras on the island that night. So one could assume they met up somehow, car jacking or romantic intentions, who knows. If they did meet on the island, Bolivar isn't too much of a stretch. Especially if he lived over that way, say Beaumont/Port Arthur area. Sad deal in any case.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Mardi Gras was two weeks ago


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

No, Galveston had a Fat Tuesday parade.


----------



## toyakornottoyak (Jul 19, 2011)

Houston

Texasâ€™ largest city saw 201 murders last year, a seven percent decline from last year and the second-lowest since 1965, when 139 people were killed.


See, they are just numbers.....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Now Qball Fathead is saying "there are rumors" it was a hate crime because they were lesbians.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

So QBall is getting in bed with lesbians now? 
He can't shake enough money out of his own people?


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

bluefin said:


> So QBall is getting in bed with lesbians now?
> He can't shake enough money out of his own people?


pretty sure they were African-American lesbians. that takes it up a notch for "Q".


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dumb Q Ball is holding a rally in front of the store at 5PM today according to his facebook page...He'll be blaming you that live there before he finishes his racist rants...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

* Victim's father charged in connection with double **slaying*

  

Posted: Thursday, March 13, 2014 12:04 pm | _ Updated: 12:17 pm, Thu Mar 13, 2014. _ 
By ALEX MACON 
PORT BOLIVAR â€" Sheriffâ€™s deputies have arrested the father of one of the two women found dead outside a Port Bolivar convenience store last week.
Houston resident James Larry Cosby, 46, was charged with two counts of tampering with evidence in connection with the deaths of his daughter, Britney Cosby, and Crystal Jackson, both 24, according to the Galveston County Sheriffâ€™s Office.

Cosby is being held in the Galveston County Jail on bonds totaling $500,000.

The investigation into the double homicide is ongoing, and James Larry Cosby may be charged with capital murder, according to a news release from the sheriffâ€™s office.

Deputies are still searching for his daughterâ€™s vehicle, a silver 2006 Kia Sorento with gray trim and paper plates.
Anyone with information is asked to call the Galveston County Sheriffâ€™s Office tip line at 866-248-8477 or Galveston County Crimestoppers at 409-763-8477.

This is a developing story, check back for more.

http://www.galvestondailynews.com/free/article_863c304c-aad1-11e3-b48c-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Prolly holding him on the tampering charge while they work up the murder charges. Shame.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Gee, wonder what QX will say now! Maybe he'll throw out something like "The White man forced them gurls to be ****** and it's ******'s fault that poor Mr. Crosby had to brutally beat the gurls to deaths. Mr. Crosby won't be getting a fair trial because the white courts won't allows a black man the "Affluenza defense."

You know, if Mr. Crosby wore a Hoodie, he'd look just like Trayvon Obama.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

wow, he attended the vigil for the victims, too!

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=9465079


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

QBall won't be getting a paycheck over this one.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

He just got out the Big House and couldn't adjust to the outside.?. Nice shades he gots on. Sad to hear a man could kill his daughter,


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

looks like the religion of peace may have struck again?

While the Sheriff would not speculate about a motive, Quannel X claims he found writings about homosexuality on Cosby's Koran indicating he may have had an issue with his daughters sexual orientation. "In Islam homosexuality is forbidden. It is forbidden. I learned today that Larry was a practicing Muslim," said Quanell X.
Read more: http://www.myfoxhouston.com/story/2...father-charged-in-double-murder#ixzz2vwWjimsQ
​


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

roundman said:


> looks like the religion of peace may have struck again?
> 
> While the Sheriff would not speculate about a motive, Quannel X claims he found writings about homosexuality on Cosby's Koran indicating he may have had an issue with his daughters sexual orientation. "In Islam homosexuality is forbidden. It is forbidden. I learned today that Larry was a practicing Muslim," said Quanell X.
> Read more: http://www.myfoxhouston.com/story/2...father-charged-in-double-murder#ixzz2vwWjimsQ
> ​


 is Q10 not a muslim?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

* Car linked to double slaying found in Houston lot *

Posted: Friday, April 18, 2014 3:24 pm | _ Updated: 3:36 pm, Fri Apr 18, 2014. _ 
By ALEX MACON 
Authorities have located the vehicle of one of the two women found dead outside a Port Bolivar convenience store last month.
The stolen 2006 Kia Sorento, considered a key piece of evidence in the double homicide investigation, was found Thursday evening at a vehicle storage lot in Houston, Galveston County Sheriffâ€™s deputies said.

http://www.galvestondailynews.com/news/local_news/article_68ed9896-c737-11e3-80a2-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I noticed that little SUV parked there when I would drop my girlfriend off for work...I never made the connection until now....

http://www.click2houston.com/news/m...f-bolivar-doublemurder-mystery-found/25554608


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Update: Finally charged the Dad with capital murder (X2?)

http://www.khou.com/story/news/crim...ith-killing-daughter-her-girlfriend/28826689/


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow. He killed his daughter cause she was gay. Now that's hate towards a certain sect of society. I see it's capital murder. Hope he enjoys the needle.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

How did it take over a year? Sick!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Update: Killer given Life Without Parole. It appears the prosecution took the easy way out and didn't seek the death penalty.

http://thepolicenews.net/default.as...ry=News+1-2&newsletterid=62771&menugroup=Home


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> Update: Killer given Life Without Parole. It appears the prosecution took the easy way out and didn't seek the death penalty.
> 
> http://thepolicenews.net/default.as...ry=News+1-2&newsletterid=62771&menugroup=Home


What difference does it make today? If given the death sentence, it would be at least 20 years before they juiced him. Maybe we will get lucky and he'll die in the next 20 years.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It's ridiculous killers get to stall that long. That doesn't mean prosecutors shouldn't try to get the max sentence, always. No excuses.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> It's ridiculous killers get to stall that long. That doesn't mean prosecutors shouldn't try to get the max sentence, always. No excuses.


I absolutely agree. Plea bargaining needs to be abolished. Prosecutors have gotten lazy and just don't want to do their job.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

ChuChu said:


> I absolutely agree. Plea bargaining needs to be abolished. Prosecutors have gotten lazy and just don't want to do their job.


The court systems are overwhelmed.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

This is off topic but....where is Johnboat? I haven't seen him post in a while.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> This is off topic but....where is Johnboat? I haven't seen him post in a while.


His profile shows it has been a while since he connected, wonder if he was caught up in the new password deal?

Last Activity: 06-15-2016 03:17 PM
Join Date: 06-07-2004
Referrals: 0


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hope he's OK. I'm pretty sure he has enough snap to get past the password thing.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

fishingcacher said:


> The court systems are overwhelmed.


Easy fix. Killem!
once DNA evidence is found (and that needs to be expedited) finish their sorryasses off!

That should open the courts for lesser cases. But that probably makes too much sense....


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

> Each death penalty case in Texas costs taxpayers about $2.3 million. That is about three times the cost of imprisoning someone in a single cell at the highest security level for 40 years.


and that is an outdated number.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Eliminate 20 years of stalling with BS appeals and that number will drop significantly. Plus, we don't put a price on justice.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> The court systems are overwhelmed.


Still no reason to plea bargain 90% of cases. Build more courts.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishingcacher said:


> The court systems are overwhelmed.





ChuChu said:


> Still no reason to plea bargain 90% of cases. Build more courts.


This is an old case, but has a striking similarity about it to almost every one we read about. 
We don't need to build more courts, we need to build more prisons and stop the revolving door at their entrances. 
The evil doer was out of prison for a previous felony..... so typical.
I feel certain that no matter which accountant you choose, it would prove cheaper to keep these felons locked away than it is to let them loose and put up with the cost of their new evil acts (2 dead females for this particular case), catch them again, try them again, etc.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> This is an old case, but has a striking similarity about it to almost every one we read about.
> We don't need to build more courts, we need to build more prisons and stop the revolving door at their entrances.
> The evil doer was out of prison for a previous felony..... so typical.
> I feel certain that no matter which accountant you choose, it would prove cheaper to keep these felons locked away than it is to let them loose and put up with the cost of their new evil acts (2 dead females for this particular case), catch them again, try them again, etc.


Build more courts to get them into new prisons quicker.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Its not just courts. Its Judges, clerks, DA's office and jurors. 

To eliminate plea bargains in criminal cases, you would have to increase the number of Judges in Harris County by a factor of something like 18. Currently, we have 22 criminal district court judges. Constitutional right to a speedy trial in the US. 

So, even if my estimate of 18 is high, if we increased them times 10, that's adding 220 Judges, another 500 clerks, 250 to 500 deputies, 10 more jury assembly areas with clerks, and 10 times more jurors called each week. 

Plus, expand the DA's office by a factor of 10. Growing it from 600 employees to 6,600 employees. 

Last year, they handled roughly 110,000 cases. Even if they dismissed half the cases, and the remaining cases could be tried 3 cases a week, you would need over 365 courts doing nothing but trying cases 50 weeks a year. None of the rest of the process. Just trials. No arraignments, no motions, no pre-trial hearings, or any of the rest. Just trials. 

The personnel and facility costs would be astronomical.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ChuChu said:


> Build more courts to get them into new prisons quicker.


If we kept them in prison for their full sentence last time they were tried and convicted, we wouldn't need more courts, now would we?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> If we kept them in prison for their full sentence last time they were tried and convicted, we wouldn't need more courts, now would we?


There seems to be a constant stream of newbies.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Ernest said:


> Its not just courts. Its Judges, clerks, DA's office and jurors.
> 
> To eliminate plea bargains in criminal cases, you would have to increase the number of Judges in Harris County by a factor of something like 18. Currently, we have 22 criminal district court judges. Constitutional right to a speedy trial in the US.
> 
> ...


And the cost of crime is nothing?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ChuChu said:


> There seems to be a constant stream of newbies.


That is true, and I don't mean to argue.

Maybe a cop could help us here: What percentage of the time that you arrest someone for a felony is the person you are arresting not out on probation or parole?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> That is true, and I don't mean to argue.
> 
> Maybe a cop could help us here: What percentage of the time that you arrest someone for a felony is the person you are arresting not out on probation or parole?


Oh, I'm sure there are a lot of repeat offenders, but is seems that for every repeat offender, two wannabes step forward.

Around here, the same names come up pretty regular, and get their weekly wrist slap. And the new ones are "such nice boys". And they get off to become repeat offenders.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

the whole thing with the "cost of the death penalty" Vs life in prison is a joke and based on garbage and BS

they want to count the cost of the trials and retrials and appeals, but they pretend as though once the prisoner is given life that all the appeals end there and that is that when nothing is further from the truth

that is when the appeals and the court cases start to get their sentence reduced or to get them parole even though they were given a life sentence with no parole after the death penalty was reduced 

no one ever wants to count THOSE cost of keeping people in jail for life even though they count the appeals cost for those on death row

I watched some TV show a while back and some stupid 19yo girl from a family of morons got some class project or some other nonsense to "write letters to lonely prisoners"

so this fool ends up liking some guy on death row and starts visiting him and basically wasting her life away getting conned by this guy that I think had strangled his girl friend and raped her

it ends up his death sentence is set aside and of course right after that his prison pen pal dupe girl friend starts working to see if his life sentence can't also be reduced so one day he can be a "contributor to society" 

I thought yea he could get out of jail and beat some sense into you and then go back to jail where he belongs


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I'm not saying the cost of crime is nothing. I'm saying pucker up for a huge tax increase. Huge. Budgets for courts and DA increasing by a factor of at least 10. Every year. Plus, massive number of new courts to be constructed.

Now, that tax increase will be real and immediate. Meanwhile, the reduction in insurance costs will be slow and merely hopeful. The reduction in crime from the change in policy is years off and again hopeful at best. 

Yes, we put a price on justice. We will not spend $10,000 to prosecute a simple littering charge. So, it's a line drawing exercise. A balance. 

Plea bargains are part of that balance. Do we invest X in prosecuting a case with a 45% chance of conviction, or do you offer a deal where they agree to serve 65% of the sentence? That's a decision made by DA's every day. Don't like it, replace the DA at the next election.


----------

